# Help please, cracked topsheet - common or quality issue?



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

:eyetwitch2: Don't know what happended to my new Rossignol Diva, only 5 days riding in total probably, but just realized there is a crack on the topsheet going across the width of the board extending just over 10cm, it's right next to the inside of the binding for the leading foot. Just normal riding, I am not even the aggressive type, no major impact whatsoever, did some nose and tail presses and ollies on the board but not much at all, but hey, even for a stiff snowboard, it shouldn't just crack for doing small butters right?

Anyways, my question is, is this by any means common and standard or a quality issue? Now I don't even dare to ride it anymore. Please see the photo attached, lighting was a bit off since it's took around sundown, I hope it shows the problem clear enough. 

Thanks in advance for your help. :crying:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

It is kind of hard to see in the pic, but are you talking the crack that is near the side wall or the one closer to the insert. Does it flex any different or look like it wants to splinter under flex or reverse flex? Either way it kind of looks superficial from here but I could be wrong. Maybe worth taking back to your shop for a possible warranty claim? But personally I would have the intention to do something about it, and before I dealt to it the snow would fly, and then I'd be in a dilemma bout taking it our or not, but a powder day would just make me say whateves and take it out, then after that I'd just ride it all season and not worry about it.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

freshy said:


> It is kind of hard to see in the pic, but are you talking the crack that is near the side wall or the one closer to the insert. Does it flex any different or look like it wants to splinter under flex or reverse flex?


Added another photo to the main post circling the crack. Hope it shows better?

This board is different from my other board and many boards I've seen, the topsheet feels and looks hard like glass. So yes, it does feel like if I flex it, it's going to crack further, but so far it's only on the topsheet. However considering the crack is right next to where the binding sits, it's a worry...

Did email the shop where I got it from, and just got their reply that they are contacting the dealer regarding so and will get back to me ASAP. I hope it's not bad and we could work out something, because this board is amazing when riding and looks stunning, don't want to part with it at all! :crying:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

It doesn't look great - just outside the bindings is where boards often snap as a result of heavy nose/tail landings. I know you haven't had any of these but that crack sure looks similar.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> It doesn't look great - just outside the bindings is where boards often snap as a result of heavy nose/tail landings. I know you haven't had any of these but that crack sure looks similar.


Thanks. Sigh, I thought so and was afraid so... is this a common fault with stiff board? My other board is a soft noodle, last season I had a big accidental crash on my soft board, landed in between of two rocks which cracked the nose of my board open like a mouth. But all it had and needed was a glue job from the local repair shop... And considering I walked out fine where everybody saw me thought I must have broken my neck or spine, I'd say the board has taken the majority of impact and saved me. 

And this stiff board? Nothing even happened to it, and it just started to crack, since it's quite stiff I only tried presses once or twice and quickly given up for learning carving. Handful of ollies and presses at maximum. Can't believe it already start to crack! :crying: 

I hope it's an one off case, else surely don't have any confidence in Rossi boards anymore, which is sad since this gives an amazing ride on icy and hard snow, and it even has the look！ Simply excruciatingly painful to say goodbye to it.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Anais said:


> :eyetwitch2: Don't know what happended to my new Rossignol Diva, only 5 days riding in total probably, but just realized there is a crack on the topsheet going across the width of the board extending just over 10cm, it's right next to the inside of the binding for the leading foot. Just normal riding, I am not even the aggressive type, no major impact whatsoever, did some nose and tail presses and ollies on the board but not much at all, but hey, even for a stiff snowboard, it shouldn't just crack for doing small butters right?
> 
> Anyways, my question is, is this by any means common and standard or a quality issue? Now I don't even dare to ride it anymore. Please see the photo attached, lighting was a bit off since it's took around sundown, I hope it shows the problem clear enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. :crying:


Looks like more than just superficial damage. Could just be the top sheet - but probably a crack in the core.



Anais said:


> And this stiff board? Nothing even happened to it, and it just started to crack, since it's quite stiff I only tried presses once or twice and quickly given up for learning carving. Handful of ollies and presses at maximum. Can't believe it already start to crack! :crying:


If that is all you did then you should talk to Rossignol customer service - assuming the board is still under warranty.



Anais said:


> I hope it's an one off case, else surely don't have any confidence in Rossi boards anymore


That should not be the case. Rossignol makes high quality boards. Hopefully their customer service will take care of you.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> Looks like more than just superficial damage. Could just be the top sheet - but probably a crack in the core.
> 
> 
> If that is all you did then you should talk to Rossignol customer service - assuming the board is still under warranty.
> ...


:crying:Thank you, hopefully, really love the board, and your comment about the quality sounds assuring.

Already contacted the seller, and they're contacting the dealer to see what can be done. But I have a feeling the best they could do is refund, because in New Zealand, we have scarce access to products, and a replacement might just be too far out reach (was been told it's the last in the country when purchased it).


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

My Rossi has some spider cracking in the epoxy topsheet from pressing it, it's a big stiff beast too. Mine don't look anything like that, the ones I have are pretty typical, I'll try to take some pics tonight to share for reference.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Deacon said:


> My Rossi has some spider cracking in the epoxy topsheet from pressing it, it's a big stiff beast too. Mine don't look anything like that, the ones I have are pretty typical, I'll try to take some pics tonight to share for reference.


Thanks. So it's common for Rossi to have hard glass look and feel topsheet on their stiff boards? It surely feel unusual to me comparing to the other boards I've seen around. And sounds a bit awful that they do crack anyways like spider web...

But mine... I seriously doubt it's usual, especially after talking to you guys, I think it's probably a quality issue especially since it's cracking right next to my front binding... Anyways, will see what the local dealer says. At least the store where I purchased it from replied quite fast.  Did post the thread because thinking they won't be able to get back to me at least for a day or so, but they actually replied shortly after and now we're waiting for response from the local dealer regarding so. Hope it will work out, love how the board rides and looks.


----------

